# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Huancavelica cuenta con 4,500 vacas mejoradas por inseminación artificial

## gpacheco

*Huancavelica, may. 07 (ANDINA).-* Cuatro mil 500 vacas mejoradas, es decir, que tienen una mayor producción de leche, ha logrado el programa Inseminación Artificial de Vacunos que se ejecuta desde 2000 en el departamento de Huancavelica, informó hoy el gobierno regional huancavelicano.  
Fernanda Cayetano Loayza, responsable de la planta de preservación y conservación de semen de vacunos de la subgerencia agraria, explicó que "brown swiss es la raza mejorada y su productividad láctea es de siete a ocho litros diarios, a diferencia de nuestras vacas criollas que producen de dos litros y medio a tres litros diarios. 
Señaló que la subgerencia agraria, con la finalidad de elevar el nivel de vida de los productores de vacunos, implementó postas de inseminación en las zonas de  Ayaccocha, Huanaspampa, Acoria, Tayacaja, Callqui y Tayacaja. 
Posteriormente se hará lo propio en las localidades de Huaribamba, Julcamarca y Lircay. 
El semen de los vacunos es adquirido en frascos denominados pajillas de países como Estados Unidos, Argentina y Uruguay por intermedio de la Universidad Agraria La Molina, refirió.Temas similares: Vacas holstein Artículo: Perú es declarado libre de enfermedad de "vacas locas" México: inteligencia artificial previene plagas en frutas y hortalizas Senasa presentará a OIE expediente para declarar a Perú libre de enfermedad de vacas locas a fines de año Convertirán al VRAE en principal centro reproductor artificial de peces del país

----------

Alex Curi

----------

